# URC-6131 Codes for DirecTV R10



## ems42 (Oct 19, 2006)

Anyone know what the correct codes for the R10 are when using the URC-6131n in Sat an PVR modes? I can't seem to get the buttons to work correctly if I use the supplied codes in the manual for the remote.

Thanks, Jason


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

The SAT code is 1142, PVR 0618. You will need to use advanced codes for guide-150, and menu-058. To map them:

1. sat or pvr
2. press and hold SET for two blinks
3. enter 9-9-4
4. press SET for one blink
5. enter 3 digit advanced code
6. pick a key


----------



## ems42 (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks so much. That got me part way there...

I still need the codes to get my exit button to work correctly on both the PVR and Sat setting. Right now if I'm in the "Now Playing" menu and hit exit, the Tivo tries to delete whatever show was highlighted, instead of exiting the menu. Also, the info button does not work at all in the PVR mode. Your guys continued help would be great!!!.


Is there a master list of the button codes somewhere?

Thanks, Jason


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Exit-168, Info-123. there are only 256 advanced codes, so 000=256=512. So if the advanced codes seem to be different they really aren't:

http://www.hifi-remote.com/cgi-bin2/ueic.cgi?PVR_0618


----------



## ems42 (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks for the link. Now my remote works EXACTLY how I wanted it to.

Jason


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

ems42 said:


> Thanks so much. That got me part way there...
> 
> I still need the codes to get my exit button to work correctly on both the PVR and Sat setting. Right now if I'm in the "Now Playing" menu and hit exit, the Tivo tries to delete whatever show was highlighted, instead of exiting the menu. Also, the info button does not work at all in the PVR mode. Your guys continued help would be great!!!.
> 
> ...


Use the Left key, or Menu.

My Exit key is programmed to clear, as it makes sense, to me anyway.


----------

